# Collab: Broken Memories



## BrokenMemories (Oct 16, 2014)

​ o Hello everyone! I need your help with an art project. Basically, this project is about *breaking things*!
o EVERYONE CAN CONTRIBUTE

*ABOUT*​ 
o You can contribute by filming an object that has some kind of *personal value* to you while *telling a story* about the object, for example: who gave it to you; what does it symbolize for you; what memories are connected with this object.
o Then, you *break the object.*
o But don’t worry, *if you want to contribute but don’t want to break an object* you are fond of – just break something else. As long as the story you tell about the object is plausible, it doesn’t matter to me whether it’s actually true or not. You’re the only one who will know the difference.

*WHY*​ 
o The project is about *objects and memories*:
o Why do objects become so important to us even if they are otherwise valueless?
o Is it possible to convey this importance to other people (by telling the story of the object)?
o Is it really the object that’s important – or do the memories stay the same even when the object is gone?

*DETAILS*​ 
o The video you record should *focus solely on the object*. Film only the object while you tell your story, and film the object as it is being destroyed. DO NOT film your own face – the focus must be on the object all the time.
o If you have to be in the video when breaking the object, that’s alright – but try to avoid filming your face.
o *The length of the film is up to you*, but if it is very long and can be shortened down without leaving out anything important, I might do that.
o The kind of memory associated with the object, as well as just _how_ important it is to you, is also up to you.
o *The deadline* is Friday October 24th.
o *The final product* will be a compilation of all the contributions – the films you create will remain unchanged (unless they’re very long and can be shortened).

*PLEASE NOTE*​ 
o When you contribute your video to the project, you agree to it being *SHARED on YouTube* when the film is finished.
o *You will be credited* for the contribution (if you wish to).

*HOW TO CONTRIBUTE*​ ​ o You can contribute your video in a number of different ways:
o By email ([email protected])
o Via Google Drive ([email protected])
o Upload to YouTube and send me the link
o Add it to the collaboration on hitRecord.org

*CONTACT*​ 
o You can contact me by email on: [email protected]

If you like the idea, please share this post so more people can see it J. I need all the help I can get!

Thank you!


----------

